# Java Textfeld mit "inhalt" füllen (NetBeans)



## 3dsmaxer (3. Dezember 2007)

hallo

Ich Java-Anfänger, also kann es sein, dass diese Frage etwas komisch ist...

Ich habe mir in NetBeans eine Benutzeroberfläche gebaut.
Niese besteht aus einen Knopf und einem Textfeld.
Nun möchte ich, dass wenn der benutzer auf den Knopf drückt, zu meine zähl-Variable um 1 erhöht wird und diese dann im Textfeld ausgegeben wird.
Also eigentlich nur etwas das zähl, wie oft auf den Knopf gedrückt wurde.


```
int x = 0;
    private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt){
    x = x+1;
    
        jTextField1.setText("x");
    }
```

Wenn ich in der Entwurfsvorschau auf den Knopf drücke, tut sich nichts.
Wenn ich das Hauptporjekt erstelle und dann starten will, tut sich garnichts.
Woran liegts?

danke schonmal


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Du muesstest ein x sehen, wenn du das machst und nicht den Inhalt, versuch es mal ohne die Anfuehrungsstriche. Weil so wie jetzt gibst du nur einen String an und nicht die variable x


----------



## 3dsmaxer (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja stimmt.
Aber ich sehe das gleiche, wie wenn ich x ohne "" eingebe. Nämlich garnichts...


----------



## matdacat (4. Dezember 2007)

Dann hast Du den Listener falsch implementiert. Poste mal den kompletten Code!


----------



## 3dsmaxer (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe einfach mit NetBeans die Oberfläche gebasteltu und gedacht, NetBeans macht den Code für mich.
Deshalb hab ich hier nru das gepostet, was nicht automatisch generiert wurde.

jetzt mal alles:

```
/*
 * NeuJFrame.java
 *
 * Created on 26. November 2007, 20:21
 */

package javaapplication1;

/**
 *
 * @author  Administrator
 */
public class NeuJFrame extends javax.swing.JFrame {
    
    /** Creates new form NeuJFrame */
    public NeuJFrame() {
        initComponents();
    }
    
    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc=" Erzeugter Quelltext ">                          
    private void initComponents() {
        jLabel1 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jLabel2 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel3 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        textField3 = new java.awt.TextField();
        label1 = new java.awt.Label();
        jButton2 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jTextField1 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jTextField2 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jMenuBar1 = new javax.swing.JMenuBar();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        jLabel1.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Tahoma", 0, 18));
        jLabel1.setText("\u00c4hm-Meter");

        jButton1.setMnemonic('\u00e4');
        jButton1.setText("\u00c4hm");

        jLabel2.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Tahoma", 0, 14));
        jLabel2.setText("\u00c4hms");

        jLabel3.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Tahoma", 0, 14));
        jLabel3.setText("\u00c4hms/min");

        textField3.setEditable(false);
        textField3.setText("27.11.2007");

        label1.setText("Datum");

        jButton2.setText("Speichern");

        jTextField1.setEditable(false);

        jTextField2.setEditable(false);

        setJMenuBar(jMenuBar1);

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap(376, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addComponent(label1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addGap(1, 1, 1)
                .addComponent(textField3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 70, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addContainerGap())
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .addComponent(jButton2)
                .addGap(116, 116, 116)
                .addComponent(jLabel1)
                .addContainerGap(206, Short.MAX_VALUE))
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGap(103, 103, 103)
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING)
                    .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGap(10, 10, 10)
                        .addComponent(jLabel2)
                        .addGap(23, 23, 23)
                        .addComponent(jTextField1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 226, Short.MAX_VALUE))
                    .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jLabel3)
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                        .addComponent(jTextField2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 228, Short.MAX_VALUE)))
                .addGap(102, 102, 102))
            .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap(149, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addComponent(jButton1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 228, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addGap(121, 121, 121))
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jLabel1)
                        .addGap(59, 59, 59)
                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                            .addComponent(textField3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                            .addComponent(label1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                        .addGap(151, 151, 151)
                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                            .addComponent(jLabel2)
                            .addComponent(jTextField1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                        .addGap(25, 25, 25)
                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                            .addComponent(jLabel3)
                            .addComponent(jTextField2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                        .addGap(31, 31, 31)
                        .addComponent(jButton1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 126, Short.MAX_VALUE))
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .addComponent(jButton2)))
                .addContainerGap())
        );
        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>                        
    
    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new NeuJFrame().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
    
    // Variablendeklaration - nicht modifizieren                     
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton1;
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton2;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel1;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel2;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel3;
    private javax.swing.JMenuBar jMenuBar1;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTextField1;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTextField2;
    private java.awt.Label label1;
    private java.awt.TextField textField3;
    // Ende der Variablendeklaration                   
   
 int x = 0;
    private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt){
    x = x+1;
    
        jTextField1.setText(x);
    
}
}
```

danke schonmal für die Analyse


----------



## matdacat (5. Dezember 2007)

Verwende selbst NetBeans nicht, aber in diesem Code fehlt eindeutig der Listener für den Button. Nirgends wird festgelegt, dass Dein jButton1 bei Klick die unterste Methode aufruft.

Füg mal folgendes in initComponents hinzu:


```
jButton1.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
    public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt){
        jButton1ActionPerformed(evt);
    }
});
```


----------



## 3dsmaxer (5. Dezember 2007)

vielen Dank.
Das mit dem Listener wusste ich nicht.
Leider kann ich nichts in initComponents einfügen, da das ein geschützer Breich ist und ich nicht weiß, wie ich den Schutz entfernen kann.


Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass meine Benutzeroberfläche nicht angezeigt wird.
Also wenn ich die *.jar aufrufe, tut sich garnichts.


----------

